
Google has declared open war against its videoconferencing rivals - searchableguy
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/06/16/google-has-declared-open-war-on-its-videoconferencing-rivals/
======
Exmoor
Google has had every advantage in making communications platforms (counting
video chat and/or text chat) and they've bungled every one of their many, many
attempts. It's simply incredible. Between owning the most popular smartphone
platform, the most popular search engine, and the most popular email platform,
they had the wind at their back to say the least. And yet, they've lost
traction with every one of their many iterations of platforms. I don't even
bother to learn the names of, much less use, their communications products.
Pour one out for your software developer compatriots getting assigned to the
next google communications clients whose successor is already being spun up
before you have a chance to fail.

------
propter_hoc
I wouldn't even be annoyed by this if the product was actually quality. I'd
actually love to stop paying for Zoom.

Remember when every product Google put out was absolutely best in class -
Talk, Reader, Gmail, Maps? Lately they seem to have mostly mediocre products -
Google+, Hangouts, Meet - that they try to stuff down on users by main force.

~~~
RNCTX
The decline in quality coincides with the rise of Facebook (financially) and
Google missing earnings estimates in a couple of quarters.

Nevermind the fact that Facebook has been repeatedly caught simply making up
ad numbers to push their revenue. Wall St doesn't care if you lie about the
numbers, as long as the share price rises in the short term.

When you succumb to investor demand for cost cutting and short term revenue
goals, you are from that point forward locked into product quality decline and
are a marketing concern, not a business doing whatever you were in business to
do before.

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
So let me get this straight: adding a link to Gmail amounts to "declaring open
war"? And the author is writing Zoom's obituary because this tactic worked so
well for Google+?

------
greatgib
Thanks Google for disrespecting the users and adding useless bloat in their
Gmail Android app to abuse of their dominant position. So now, hundreds more
mega bytes of storage will be lost in my phone even if I don't use Google
Meet.

------
andyshi
How about beating Slack first? Slack charges more.

~~~
ghego1
I don't like Slack that much, as a matter of fact I try to avoid it as much as
I can, still I must admit is a far more comprehensive service for
communicating with a team compared to Zoom, which essentially is just a video
chat. So the price difference seems quite reasonable to me.

------
esarbe
Yeah. Google has become Microsoft.

